# Kafkiano, Dantesco



## gustavo_arg_g

¿Cómo se deominan las palabras de forma?: 

       Borgiano, Shakesperiano, Quevediano, Kafkiano.  

      ¿Se deben evitar?. ¿Están bien vistas?

 Saludos.- Gustavo.


----------



## the boss

Yo creo que no están mal vistas. Describen en una sola palabra un modo de ser idéntico a la persona de la que están hablando.

Por ejemplo: hablar de algo kafkiano es hablar de algo angustioso, tal y como son las obras del personaje.

son adjetivos


----------



## gustavo_arg_g

the boss said:


> Por ejemplo: hablar de algo kafkiano es hablar de algo angustioso, tal y como son las obras del personaje.
> son adjetivos


 
Claro! kafkiano significa mucho más que angustioso. Ya que si sólo fuera angustioso, la palabra no nos sirve, ya que "angustioso" existe. Hay cosas que son angustiosas y no kafkiana. En ese sentido, creo que con este tipo de palabras, (que aún no sé como se llaman), el lenguaje gana sentido.

Pero mire que interesante!. POrque hay palabras de este tipo, que sí tienen una definición en la real academia.
Por ejemplo, dantesco, que significa horroroso. 
Pero no sólo es horroroso, además es relativo a la obra de Dante. Por lo que su significado puede variar en las infinitas interpretaciones de dicha obra.
(Bueno ya escribí mucho, pero tengo otras cosas para que pensemos, así que seguiré en otro momento) Insisto, me gustaría saber como se las llama a esas palabras. GRACIAS!. Gustavo.


----------



## the boss

Son adjetivos


----------



## gustavo_arg_g

the boss said:


> Son adjetivos


 
Sí, Boss!
 ¿Puedo tratarte de boss?
  ¿Puedo tratarte de vos?

    Son adjetivos, pero no cualquiera, porque provienen de un nombre propio. Deben de tener otra nominación. Un abrazo!


----------



## the boss

Son adjetivos calificativos: califican algo. conducta kafkiana, espectáculo dantesco, etc.


----------



## gustavo_arg_g

the boss said:


> Son adjetivos calificativos: califican algo. conducta kafkiana, espectáculo dantesco, etc.


 
Sí. Gracias. Pero hay adjetivos calificativos que no provienen de un nombre propio.
Creo que no sé explicar lo que busco. Espero que alguien me ayude.

 Un abrazo.-


----------



## yserien

Son adjetivos que en este caso si provienen de un nombre propio. En cuanto a su utilización e interpretación depende del conocimiento que cada uno tenga de la obra de A.Dante y F. Kafka.Pero en general creo que expresan una idea de terror,absurdo.....


----------



## Cecilio

En español es muy común hacer derivados con la terminación "-ano\a" a partir de nombres propios, tanto de persona como de lugar. Algunmos de esos adjetivos, como "kafkiano", alcanzan una difusión mayor y adquieren significados que van más allá de su función inicial, la de designar las obras, estilo, etc. de un determinado autor. Si yo digo por ejemplo "lorquiano" me estoy refiriendo a Federico García Lorca como autor, pero no utilizaría ese adjetivo con otras connotaciones. Sin embargo, términos como "dantesco", "maquiavélico" o "kafkiano" se han convertido en adjetivos calificativos. El término "quevediano" no parece que tenga un uso tan general como los anteriormente citados, y en el caso de "borgiano" ocurre más o menos lo mismo.


----------



## Jellby

Por cierto, que en español las palabras derivadas de nombres propios (como las que se discuten aquí) se escriben con minúscula.


----------



## Atilano

En cierto sentido, figurado, se las podría considerar gentilicios, porque siguen su regla de formación y expresan una relación con el causante análoga a la filiación: cristiano, gongorino...


----------



## gustavo_arg_g

Atilano said:


> En cierto sentido, figurado, se las podría considerar gentilicios, porque siguen su regla de formación y expresan una relación con el causante análoga a la filiación: cristiano, gongorino...


 
 Yo también los tomo como gentilicios, pero no me animaba a preguntar.
  Y claro que se deben escribir con minúsculas, yo siempre lo supe, sin embargo en el post los escribí con mayúsculas. El subconciente es misterioso, pero esa obsesión por no escribir nombres propios con minúsculas me hizo automáticamente escribir en mayúsculas estos "gentilicios". Es un grave error. Y creo que está emparentado con otro, que es escribir rápido en inglés y agregar acentos. Es como una gramática adquirida que hace que al escribir sin pensar, la mente por defecto trata de hacer lo que hace siempre: acentuar y poner mayúsculas a nombres de personas. Bueno. Gracias por responder, Ojalá alguien nos corrobore que son gentilicios.-


----------



## chaquira16

gustavo_arg_g said:


> Yo también los tomo como gentilicios, pero no me animaba a preguntar.
> 
> Hola a todos.
> En mi opinión son adjetivos metafóricos, llamados también metonímicos, tomar al autor por sus obras).
> Otros los consideran adjetivos desplazados para aplicar un valor simbólico.
> Me quedo con la primera definición.
> Saludos
> Carmen


----------



## Jellby

gustavo_arg_g said:


> Ojalá alguien nos corrobore que son gentilicios.-



Yo no creo que sean gentilicios. Tienen ciertas similitudes y se pueden formar de manera parecida, pero no son lo mismo:

*adjetivo gentilicio.*
1. m. Gram. El que denota la procedencia geográfica de las personas o su nacionalidad; p. ej. _castellano, madrileño, andaluz, peruano, bonaerense._


----------



## Agua07

Aunque no sabría dar el nombre correcto, no creo tampoco que sean gentilicios, ya que no se refieren al origen geográfico.

Saludos


----------



## Atilano

Yo hablo de gentilicio en esta acepción:

* 2.     * adj. Perteneciente o relativo al linaje o familia.

Que aunque sea la segunda en el diccionario es la original y etimológica de la palabra.
Se puede decir en sentido figurado que un seguidor de una escula o corriente guarda una relación genealógica o de linaje con el fundador.

Se ve mejor en los gentilicios latinos derivados de un nombre de antepasado: De Yulo, Julio; de Julio, Juliano; de Antonio, Antonino; de Atilo, Atilano


----------



## Fernando

Soy borgiano y hago cosas dantescas y kafkianas y mis pensamientos son ocasionalmente maquiavélicos. Hasta donde sé no soy familia de ninguno de estos señores.

Son tan adjetivos como aguileño, leonino, perruno, etc. Si tienen algún elemento en común es que refieren una forma de ser / pensar a la forma de una persona (conocida o no).

Fernando, fernandiano convencido.


----------



## Cecilio

De los adjetivos comentados aquí tengo dudas sobre el de "borgiano". No creo que se utilice mucho ni que haya mucha gente que sea capaz de darle un significado concreto.

Saludos cecilianos.


----------



## Mate

Fernando said:


> Soy borgiano y hago cosas dantescas y kafkianas y mis pensamientos son ocasionalmente maquiavélicos. Hasta donde sé no soy familia de ninguno de estos señores.
> 
> Son tan adjetivos como aguileño, leonino, perruno, etc. Si tienen algún elemento en común es que refieren una forma de ser / pensar a la forma de una persona (conocida o no).
> 
> Fernando, fernandiano convencido.


Me asalta una duda, Fernando. ¿Eres borgiano de J.L. Borges o de los Borgia? Porque lo que sigue a tu afirmación primera remite más a Lucrecia B. que a Jorge Luis B.

Era solo una duda. Por lo demás, coincido contigo.

Saludos mateamarguianos


----------



## Fernando

Aparte de la obvia de "partidario de Borges", tienes razón. Hay muchos caracteres de Borges y no está aquilatado cuál es el que recoge el adjetivo.

Añadido: De J.L. Borges. Con los Borgia (con los que algo me podía tocar, ya que eran españoles) sólo me gusta Lucrecia (por motivos obvios). Sólo en ese sentido me podría declarar borgiano igual que Calixto se declaraba "melibeo".


----------



## Cecilio

Yo lo había entendido como relativo a los Borgia, pero lo de Borges también tiene sentido. Ya puestos, podría incluso refererirse a la población leridana de Les Borges Blanques, célebre por su aceite.


----------



## Mate

Fernando y Cecilio: Están los "laberintos borgianos" que no sé muy bien a qué se refieren y los "universos borgianos" que lo sé a partir de haber leído este artículo.

La literatura en prosa de Borges integra muchos elementos de la física y la matemática. 
Supongo que a nosotros los argentinos, que estamos más familiarizados con sus libros, el adjetivo "borgiano/a" nos remite a algo difícil de abarcar por una mente común (como la mía y la de muchos más de por aquí).


----------



## Jellby

Atilano said:


> Yo hablo de gentilicio en esta acepción:
> 
> * 2.     * adj. Perteneciente o relativo al linaje o familia.



Pero eso no creo que sea aplicable al caso que nos ocupa, se trata más bien de adjetivos que hacen referencia al estilo o forma de ser una persona.


----------



## totor

No tengo mucho que añadir a lo que dijeron mis distinguidos coforeros, sólo que los diccionarios los definen solamente como adjetivos, con el agregado usual de: partidarios de…

Y hay uno por cada autor, ya sea filósofo, literato, matemático, político o lo que se les ocurra:

sansimoniano, proustiano, proudhoniano, kantiano, hegeliano, lacaniano, freudiano… y todo lo que se les venga en gana.


----------



## Jellby

Y si entramos en política, están los felipistas, los trotskistas...


----------



## Mate

Jellby said:


> Y si entramos en política, están los felipistas, los trotskistas...


Sí Jellby, solo que esas palabras no terminan en "ano". Esos, en cambio, sí .


----------



## Jellby

Pero no hablábamos sólo de "-anos", ¿no? El título del hilo incluye también "dant*esco*".


----------



## Fernando

Aunque es dudoso que esta regla no tenga excepciones un troskista es un partidario de las ideas de trosky, mientras que un troskiano es algo que se parece a algo de Troski.

Por ejemplo, si mato a alguien clavándole un piolet en la olla, diré que estoy cometiendo un asesinato troskiano, mientras que si mato a un estalinista diré que es un asesinato troskista.

Para vuestra tranquilidad, son casos hipotéticos.


----------



## gustavo_arg_g

Fernando said:


> Soy borgiano y hago cosas dantescas y kafkianas y mis pensamientos son ocasionalmente maquiavélicos. Hasta donde sé no soy familia de ninguno de estos señores.
> .


 
*¡*Me encantó!.


----------



## gustavo_arg_g

Antes que nada, los ejemplos del original post, eran ejemplos al azar, tratando de hacer referencia a la familia completa de este tipo de adjetivos.

Creo que esto es lo más certero. Retomemos por aquí:




chaquira16 said:


> Hola a todos.
> En mi opinión son adjetivos metafóricos, llamados también metonímicos, tomar al autor por sus obras).
> Otros los consideran adjetivos desplazados para aplicar un valor simbólico.
> Carmen


!Gracias Carmen!.



Me interesa algo de lo que varios hablaron. Que estas palabras pueden tomar una connotación más allá del autor. Cada definición de estos adjetivos, es subjetiva, y depende de la interpretación que uno tenga de la obra. Es más, una misma persona, no tiene porqué tener una sola definición, siendo que uno puede tomar una parte de las obras del autor. (Ni modo, no hay otra posibilidad). Ya que al referirnos a algo dantesco, pensamos quizás sólo en los círculos del infierno de la Divina Comedia. Estas dos posiciones que rigen el significado, (tomar sólo una parte dela obra, y darle una connotación subjetiva) pueden lograr que el propio Maquiavelo no sea maquiavélico, que el propio Kafka no sea kafkiano; ni Platon, platónico. 
 Fantástico!
          Esta es una de las conclusiones que encontraron, y me gustó!!.
Esto abre otro debate, sobre la enajenación entre el autor y su obra, el inconciente colectivo, el artista y la identidad.. no sé. Y lo más interesante: "no hay escritor de fama universal que no haya amonedado un símbolo; éste, no siempre es objetivo y externo/../ Como la otra, la historia de la literatura abunda en enigmas."  Jorge Luis Borges.
 
          Gustavo. Gracias a todos.


----------



## Eva Maria

gustavo_arg_g said:


> Claro! kafkiano significa mucho más que angustioso. Ya que si sólo fuera angustioso, la palabra no nos sirve, ya que "angustioso" existe. Hay cosas que son angustiosas y no kafkiana. En ese sentido, creo que con este tipo de palabras, (que aún no sé como se llaman), el lenguaje gana sentido.
> 
> Pero mire que interesante!. POrque hay palabras de este tipo, que sí tienen una definición en la real academia.
> Por ejemplo, dantesco, que significa horroroso.
> Pero no sólo es horroroso, además es relativo a la obra de Dante. Por lo que su significado puede variar en las infinitas interpretaciones de dicha obra.
> (Bueno ya escribí mucho, pero tengo otras cosas para que pensemos, así que seguiré en otro momento) Insisto, me gustaría saber como se las llama a esas palabras. GRACIAS!. Gustavo.


 
Gustavo,

Tienes razón. "Dantesco" significaría "horroroso como en Dante" / "horroroso como en la obra de Dante" / "horroroso como lo describe Dante".

Igual con Kafka = "Angustioso como Kafka" (Ya el nombre de "Kafka" resulta angustioso de por sí).

EM


----------



## Eva Maria

Añadido: De J.L. Borges. Con los Borgia (con los que algo me podía tocar, ya que eran españoles) sólo me gusta Lucrecia (por motivos obvios). Sólo en ese sentido me podría declarar borgiano igual que Calixto se declaraba "melibeo".[/quote]

Maese Fernando de Rojas, supongo? Ja ja ja

En verdad, perteneciendo al ámbito de las letras hispánicas, cuando oyes "borgiano" piensas automáticamente en Borges, no en los Borgia.

De hecho, nunca había pensado que "borgiano" podría calificar perfectamente a la familia "Borgia". (Tal vez se distinguirían pronunciando "borgiano" de Borges con el sonido "j" castellano, y "borgiano" de los Borgia con la "g" italiana). También se podría crear un nuevo adjetivo para Borges: "borgeano" ? (Argentin@s amantes de Borges del foro, ¿me aplaudís o me lincháis?)

EM


----------



## Cecilio

En efecto, la palabra "borgiano" parte de la grafía italianizada ("Borgia") del apellido catalán ("Borja"). Teniendo en cuenta que la leyenda acerca de la familia Borja nació y se hizo célebre en Italia, es lógico que se haya utilizado la variante italiana del nombre. Por lo demás, es muy típico hacer adjetivos a partir de papas: gregoriano, sixtino, etc.

Stricto sensu, el adjetivo a partir de "Borges" debería ser "borgesiano", igual que tenemos "keynesiano" a partir del economista Keynes. Pero hay que reconocer que "borgiano" suena mucho mejor.


----------



## Argantonio

Yo diría que son adjetivos, no sé si sería de esos que llaman adjetivo de relación, pues hacen referencia a la obra de un autor o para calificar una determinada situación identificada a una persona, por lo general un escritor y su obra.
En cuanto al uso, no me cabe ninguna duda. Por supuesto que sí se pueden usar.


----------



## gustavo_arg_g

Gracias gente. Me han resuelto en parte. 
¿Qué pasa cuando el nombre de uno cobra un sentido nuevo?.
Cuando a uno le ponen un nombre, ese nombre define lo que aún no es. Depende qué haga uno con su vida, para que de nuestro nombre surja un nuevo significado. Es una defensa de la identidad. Llámenme como quieran, luego yo le asignaré a esas letras el significado de mi vida u obra. 
¿Es un  poco soberbio de todas maneras no creen?. Dante puede ser horroroso, mas ¿puede ser el horror en sí, dantesco?. ¿Presupone esto que Dante existía antes de todo horror?. 
¿Y de la palabra Dios no deriva su correspondiente adjetivo?. ¿Obra divina?. 

La pregunta del primer post aún no se responde. ¿Verdaderamente se llaman adjetivos metonímicos?.

    Gustavo.-


----------



## Soñador Soñado

Al fin encontré la solución a esta pregunta. El término correcto es Antonomasia, y es una sinécdoque no una metonimia, como se había sugerido en otras respuestas.

Estos son los vínculos a las definiciones de la Real Academia de la Lengua:


http://buscon.rae.es/draeI/SrvltGUIBusUsual?LEMA=antonomasia
http://buscon.rae.es/draeI/SrvltGUIBusUsual?LEMA=sinécdoque
 
Espero les sea útil.


----------



## Cecilio

Yo creo que en el caso de la antonomasia se trata de sustantivos comunes que se utilizan para designar a personas concretas. Por ejemplo, "la voz", para designar a Frank Sinatra. O viceversa. Pero el fenómeno de crear un adjetivo a partir de un nombre propio no parece en principio que tenga un nombre particular, ya que es un recurso normal e la lengua, no un recurso estilístico. Otra cosa es que ese adjetivo adquiera significados específicos.


----------



## splice

El término que estáis buscando y que define este tipo de adjetivos, y con el cual nadie consigue dar es "epónimo".


----------



## XiaoRoel

No tiene nada que ver un epónimo con estos adjetivos derivados de nombre de personajes famosos, por las artes, la filosofía, la política, la historia etc. Lo que hay es una metonimia del tipo autor por la obra (la causa para nombrar el efecto): leer a Quevedo. Estos adjetivos son derivados de este tipo de uso metonómico de autor por la obra.


> *epónimo**, ma**.*
> (Del gr. ἐπώνυμος).
> * 1.     * adj. Se dice del nombre de una persona o de un lugar que designa un pueblo, una época, una enfermedad, una unidad, etc. U. t. c. s.


Me he permitido tachar, para que lo veáis claro, lo que sobra en la para mí _latísima_ interpretación de la palabra griega que sólo unía nombre de héroes o dioses con lugares. Lo demás es de cosecha de la RAE.


----------



## Erreconerre

gustavo_arg_g said:


> ¿Cómo se deominan las palabras de forma?:
> 
> Borgiano, Shakesperiano, Quevediano, Kafkiano.
> 
> ¿Se deben evitar?. ¿Están bien vistas?
> 
> Saludos.- Gustavo.


 

Me parece que "epónimo" es una buena manera de llamarlas. Se refieren al nombre personas que forman otro nombre. 
Usamos el epónimo cuando decimos que el español es la lengua de Cervantes, o el inglés la de Shakespeare.

*epónimo**, ma**.*

(Del gr. ἐπώνυμος).


*1. *adj. Se dice del nombre de una persona o de un lugar que designa un pueblo, una época, una enfermedad, una unidad, etc. U. t. c. s.


----------



## Calambur

*Erreconerre*: si no querés leer los comentarios anteriores...


----------



## Fer BA

Icaro se hundió en el mar epónimo....mal veo como se puede aplicar el uso a _kafkiano_....(a menos que querramos decir que la obra de Kafka es kafkiana, y de ahí a decir que el adjetivo adjetiva porque tiene la _vis_ adjetivante, un paso).


----------



## Mate

Fer BA said:


> Icaro se hundió en el mar epónimo....mal veo como se puede aplicar el uso a _kafkiano_....(a menos que querramos decir que la obra de Kafka es kafkiana, y de ahí a decir que el adjetivo adjetiva porque tiene la _vis_ adjetivante, un paso).


Podrías decir que Kafka murió en la ciudad epónima, pero para eso harían falta tres requisitos:

1. tendría que haber una ciudad llamada Kafka
2. esa ciudad tendría que haber sido erigida en homenaje a Kafka
3. el bueno de Franz tendría que haberse muerto en ella

Todo esto es muy difícil de reunir.


----------



## XiaoRoel

La primera aparición del adjetivo dantesco en su acepción figurada de "espantoso, que causa horror y espanto" es de mediados del s. XIX y viene de este cuadro de Delacroix,


----------



## Sashay

Hola:
Ya sé que este tema hace mucho tiempo que dejó de preocupar, pero he llegado a este hilo hoy y la respuesta a vuestras preguntas es que este tipo de adjetivos se denominan epónimos. Aquí tenéis un par de link para aclarar dudas (¡si a alguien todavía le interesa!)
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Epónimo
http://brendayenerich.escritoresdepinamar.com/guillotina-linchar-sandwich-eponimos/

Saludos


----------



## clares3

Hola Sashay y bienvenido al foro.
Sí, claro que interesa, sobre todo cuando apoya una de las opciones propuestas por partícipes de este foro de muy reconocido prestigio y acierto en sus intervenciones.
No voy a entrar en la discusión sobre si epónimo o no, que dejo para otros más versados, pero sí creo ver claro lo que quieren decir cuando alguien usa el adjetivo borgiano (de JLBorges, lo de los Borgia va por otro lado), lorquiano o kafkiano, al igual que entiendo el mismo uso con diferente desinencia (maquiavélico, cervantino, velazqueño...); no se trata de que atribuya una obra a un autor sino que califica algo por una característica que resalta en dicho autor o de la que dicho autor es representante paradigmático. Es evidente que Kafka nos enfrenta al absurdo igual que Dante hace lo propio con los tormentos del infierno que tan vivamente describió en su obra.
Espero que otros con más conocimientos me ayuden a resolver la duda pues no veo que términos como linchar o guillotina (de los link que aporta Sashay) entren en el mismo cajón que leonardesco o borgiano.


----------



## Sashay

Gracias por la bienvenida. Yo diría que tienen que ver en cuando a de dónde provienen: de nombres propios/apellidos de personas. Kafkiano o dantesto son adjetivos, y guillotina y linchar son, como todos sabemos, un sustantivo y un verbo. Realmente tienes razón, Clares3, no son lo mismo, pero tienen relación puesto que derivan de un nombre al que hacen referencia directamente, si no de forma real, de manera metonímica.
Una vez más, en Wikipedia enontramos varias respuestas que podrían al menos ayudarnos a entender de qué van estas palabrejas, aunque no sepamos etiquetarlas del todo: http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Metonimia
De todas maneras, no creo que llegar al fondo del asunto nos lleve a ningún sitio (pragmáticmanete hablando, claro). Con saber que no son gentilicios (que en mi opinión creo que no lo son en absoluto) es suficiente. Además, las horas de clase de Fraseología y Terminología que tuve que cursar en la carrera me han enseñado que muchas veces las cosas no son blancas o negras, ¡y menos en estos casos!
¡Un saludo!


----------



## Jonno

> Espero que otros con más conocimientos me ayuden a resolver la duda pues no veo que términos como linchar o guillotina (de los link que aporta Sashay) entren en el mismo cajón que leonardesco o borgiano.



Tendría que leer el tema entero para ver qué se ha comentado, pero en principio la diferencia fundamental es que "dantesco" o "borgiano" se refieren a algo intangible, a un mundo o entorno determinado, algo amplio en el que puede tener cabida todo. Sin embargo linchar o guillotina son conceptos muy concretos, aplicados a una acción o un objeto, que simplemente han tomado el nombre de una persona. Pero no pertenecen a un "mundo linchiano" o "guillotiniano".


----------



## clares3

Sashay said:


> Con saber que no son gentilicios (que en mi opinión creo que no lo son en absoluto) es suficiente. Por completo de acuerdo; creo que eso sí ha quedado claro y lo compartimos muchos


También estoy de acuerdo con el post de Jonno: parece que se hacen precisos cajones distintos para meter cosas y mundos.
Un cordial saludo a todos


----------



## estido

En literatura, esos adjetivos se utilizan para designar un "lenguaje" determinado. Así, se dice que un texto es borgeano cuando presenta algunos rasgos característicos del "lenguaje" propio de J.L. Borges. Este "lenguaje" no es sinónimo de estilo ni de temática; es la conjunción de estilo, temática, propuesta estética, trabajo de lenguaje, obsesiones, técnica... en fin, un conjunto de elementos que constituyen un universo ficcional único. Son pocos los escritores que han logrado eso y serán pocos los que lleguen a conseguirlo en el futuro.
Construir un lenguaje propio es la máxima aspiración de los escritores (de la mayoría, al menos), y para ello no es necesario escribir más de cien libros ni vender millones de ejemplares ni ganar el Nobel. Juan Rulfo, por ejemplo, solo con dos libros publicados consolidó su universo ficcional y, por ende, generó su propio lenguaje: el lenguaje rulfeano.

Un abrazo.


----------

